
“This time, when we go to the Moon, we will stay.” - cyanbane
https://www.nasa.gov/specials/moon2mars/
======
simonblack
That reminds me of an old saying that my Italian father used to use, about a
hunter who was aiming at a duck:

"If I shoot this duck, and then four more, I'll have five!"

In the English-speaking world this is, of course, "Counting your chickens
before they hatch."

NASA can't even get men from the Earth into space at the moment, yet they talk
about setting up a permanent Moon Base.

Absolutely laughable.

